# Epson EH TW6700 Auto Iris Error



## mills1998 (May 11, 2019)

Hi,

A few weeks ago my epson projector, just over night when i left it on, decided it didn't want to work anymore and had an auto iris fault. I checked online and saw that the local repair centre was 3 hours away with £400 fees with no guarantee on fixing it so I thought id try repair it myself being that the error message was so specific as what the problem was. Long story short I ordered a replacement auto iris from the authorised dealer and replaced the broken one but it still didn't work and has the same error message on startup so I replaced the PCB thats screwed onto the auto iris and I'm still getting the error message.

If anyone could advise what may be wrong I'd really appreciate it. Im 5 weeks deep into this repair and really no better off to when I started apart from a few left over screws as always... As a bit of extra detail the hdmi input seems to be having issues when somethings plugged in on startup and the lights flash to indicate internal error but still boots up fine without one in to display the auto iris message and then when i plug in an hdmi it makes a beep noise. 

Ive looked all over the main board and all the pins and connections look clean and in perfect condition so im completely lost as what to do next.

As I said any help appreciated.

Many Thanks 

Aaron


----------



## malebuffy (4 mo ago)

I know its a 3 years old post, but this would be your solution, or to anyone that stumbles across this post.






Epson EH-TW6700 auto iris error - Page 1


Epson EH-TW6700 auto iris error - Page 1



www.eevblog.com


----------

